# Working from Home



## stavner (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of any legitimate work from home jobs for medical coders?


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2011)

stavner said:


> Does anyone know of any legitimate work from home jobs for medical coders?



There are remote coding opportunities, often you must already have the computer equipment necessary to accomodate the coding programs and generally they are looking for people who have some experience in coding.  Check out the "Jobs" link on the main website for AAPC and you will find some of these type of jobs listed.


----------



## texancoder01 (Dec 27, 2011)

There are many companies that are actively looking for remote coders.  Maxim........KForce.........MedPartnersHIM.......Cymetrix..........These are just a FEW of the companies that sometimes have remote positions available. 

These companies are looking for experienced (usually 8+ years of experience) certified coders, multiple certifications are sometimes required, but not always.  

Keep searching!  Eventually, it seems that most medical coding will be done remotely from home.

Good Luck!!


----------



## texancoder01 (Dec 27, 2011)

CompOne is also looking for remote coders....they primarily do Radiology Coding.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Dec 28, 2011)

There is a list of legitimate companies at the bottom of this page. You should read the contents of the page as well. It outlines what these type of positions require, what the coder needs to provide, etc. 

I've personally worked for three of these companies and know other who have been hired to some on the list.

http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Good luck to you.


----------



## Medical_Coder (Dec 30, 2011)

*CompOne Contact Information*

Hi texancoder01!

Thanks so much for sharing the information regarding CompOne. Do you happen to have a contact person or any information regarding how to apply for their remote coding positions? Any help is truly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## srw59602 (Dec 31, 2011)

*at home coding*

Has anyone heard of PeaK Health Solution they just offered me a job for at home coding and just see if there is any negitive feed back


----------



## Chocolatemama (Jan 3, 2012)

*Peak*



srw59602 said:


> Has anyone heard of PeaK Health Solution they just offered me a job for at home coding and just see if there is any negitive feed back



Beware of Peak.  The have huge coding staff will find any reason the fire their coders.   I would not ever recommend Peak unless you are a desperate for a job.  I work with be I was desperate and soon as I found another job I got out of the very quickly..


----------

